
Show HN: TradeSketch – Sketch custom indicators to scan stocks daily - CergyK
https://www.tradesketch.com
======
CergyK
Hello guys, we are working on TradeSketch, a tool to build highly customizable
trading indicators without coding, and use it to scan the stock market. We
have just started to work on the concept, and even if it's not yet functionnal
(it is not plugged to a backend), we would like to have your feedback already.
What we showcase here is an example of how to create a custom indicator with
our interface, and use it to screen stocks daily. What we would like to know
is: Would you use this tool to implement your strategies? How can we make this
tool more useful/easy to use? What kind of products (Stocks, FX, Crypto) are
you interested in? What do you use currently to scan automatically the
products to find opportunities? Thanks a lot

------
wayzate
What a great idea !

